# Weber Go Anywhere



## jockaneezer

So we went off to the south Lakes over the Easter weekend and I'd packed the Go Anywhere in the camper, I bought it specifically for the camper due to it's compact size but took some grief from Val as it's about the fourth one ( and the most expensive ) that we've had in the camper. Tried those shallow Hibachi types, a "bucket" style one and a small Smokey Joe lookalike, none of which were particularily good or easy to store.

Took along the chimney starter which I'd tried previously with lump and it had worked admirably. The G.A. came with a free bag of Weber briquettes so I filled the chimney with those, put some newspaper in the bottom, lit it and went for a beer. Popped back out to check only to find the briquettes hadn't lit, tried twice more and only the application of a bit of evoo to the coals got it to fire up. Starting to get doubting looks off the wife now :(

Spread the coals in the Weber, added two digestive biscuit sized bits of cherry, and popped the the lid on. Dropped a small dial thermo in one of the lid vents and got a temp of 600*F, slid the lower vents to almost closed and got the temp to 350*. Chucked on two seasoned rib eye steaks and watched the TBS percolating out of the vents. Now, in the big scale of things, hardly a culinary milestone but here I was all be it on a micro scale, sitting in my lounger, beer in hand, inhaling the heady aroma of prime rib and cherry smoke, smoking Nirvana here I come !

Turned the steaks once, and should have done a reverse sear with the lid off, but that's for another day. Val says it's the best steak she's ever had, tender, juicy and man that hint of smoke, wow !

I've always thought of myself as a reasonable cook but when I look back at all those steaks I've partly cremated in the past, I only hope the bbq Gods will grant this humble backyard warrior forgiveness !

I suppose what I'm saying is that the good folks at Weber have done a great little job with the Go Anywhere but the big thanks go to this web site for pointing me in the right direction and providing inspiration to try something a bit different than the usual "British Bbq"

Sorry no Q View as I'd forgotten the camera and my phone was put away as we had no signal out in the sticks.

The upside is I'm sure I've got free reign to buy a Weber Smokey Mountain now but I want to get the UDS built first.

Hope this isn't too long winded but I'm still on a smokey high and I'm not talking about those Morroccan Woodbines ; )

Graeme


----------



## wade

It sounds like you both had a lovely relaxing weekend Graeme.

I have just looked at the Go Anywhere and if you had not mentioned it I would not have given it a second glance. It is great that it worked so well for you.

I have a similar problem regarding the number of physical BBQs in our back garden. My wife for some unfathomable reason cannot see that they are all essential!


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi JOCKANEEZER, I was also so in the South lakes area over Easter, The weather was good for BBQ, unfortunately I was at a wedding!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello Graeme.  GLAD all went well.  Sounds like a great time was had by all.  I also just looked at that little smoker, looks like a really good piece of kit.  I keep a cheap kettle knock off in the caravan along with all essentials like charcoal, wood chips and such.  Let's face it, when you are camping you will do more grilling than actual smoking but with just me and the missus you don't want to spend 6-8 hours smoking meat.  I have "modified" ( still need to replace the carpet with lino, easier to keep clean ) our small 2 berth to our needs.  I now have a full size under the counter fridge, and the oven is gone and replaced by a microwave cabinet ( who is gonna do a Sunday roast in the caravan anyway ).  We always bring ribeyes cut 25-40mm thick and we always bring pre cooked sides and fresh veg, hence the larger fridge.  We may be camping but we are gonna eat good.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Whip out the grill, warm the sides in the microwave and your off to a meal that would cost a fortune at any restaurant ( if you COULD find good smoked meat ).  If I know I am having friends visit; which we often do, I throw the larger portable in the truck and plan a little longer smoke.

Folks coming to the get together will see my smoker ( 18" ) but I think my next purchase will be the larger one.  The shipping will make your eyes water a bit though ( can't get it into my suitcase ).  Probably as much to ship as to buy.  Below are a few things for you to look at if you wish.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.oldsmokey.com/products/22-old-smokey-charcoal-grill

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140548/old-smokey-22

     Although I don't necessarily agree with all the methods it does show the smoker.


----------



## smokerpaul

hi graeme get the uds done you won't need the wsm ,i too have looked at the go anywhere and it seems like a good little grill but over here i think they are a little rare and hence over priced for what they are ,and weber only promote the smokey joe on their uk web page but they are used widely by tailgate smokers in the us


----------



## kc5tpy

Well HELL Paul!  Don't hold back!  Just say what ya mean!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## jockaneezer

I was attracted to the shape as it fits in the underbed storage of my camper much more efficently than the globe types, the fact that it's a brilliant bit of kit is the icing on the cake, yes it was expensive, but what Weber product isn't this side of the pond and yes I need to pull my finger out my butt and get the UDS built, I've got everything except the expanded mesh so far. 

I'm off to Whitby for the weekend to meet up with some motorhomers off another forum I inhabit, as there is a Goth/Steampunk festival on which sounded interesting ( Whitby being the inspiration for Bram Stoker's Dracula ) Anyhoo we're having a bring and share buffet Saturday and I'm gonna introduce them Goths to ATB's, that should put some colour in their cheeks !

Hmmmm......Steampunk UDS, thats got me thinking : )


----------



## smokerpaul

hi graeme before i made my proper basket i found a shopping basket laying around ,i cut it in half,overlapped the cut to make a square shape basket bolted it together and added 3 inch bolts underneath for legs and used that for a while it was ok for at least 8 hours at

225













074.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Apr 24, 2014


















smoker pics 007.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Apr 24, 2014






this is the way i do the minion method i then pull out the pipe leaving the hot coals in the centre













smoker pics 016.JPG



__ smokerpaul
__ Apr 24, 2014






this is the big one it takes 25+ pounds of coals plus a load of wood and will last more than i would ever need (22 hours or more)


----------



## jockaneezer

Thanks for that Paul, bloody supermarkets round here have all changed to plastic baskets, don't think I'd get the burn time and the "flavour" might be a bit funky : ) Will do a tour of the local scrapyards next week and see what I can turn up.


----------



## kc5tpy

Hello folks.  I have to offer my 2p on the shopping basket/cart thing.  I got into a "heated" discussion on this very topic on another occasion.  I don't want another huge debate but I feel I must voice my concerns.  The opposing argument is that these are "chrome" and there for "should" be safe to use.  Are they food safe chrome coated??  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   When talking safety I HATE words like could and should!  What I can say with reasonable confidence is that the manufacturer of the baskets/carts and the supermarkets did NOT test the safety of that coating for use as a charcoal basket.  The item was never intended to be placed in an environment containing food and then heated to that temp.  Do as you will but when talking the safety of friends and family I err on the safe side ALWAYS.  I just would not take that chance and use them.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul

hi danny 

i didn't think about chrome being a problem to be honest ,i know about the dangers of galvanized metal but people over rate fume fever when it comes to bbq use the real danger is inhaling fumes when welding with galvanized stuff, i used that shopping basket about a dozen times and it still looked like new when i replaced it with the big one (no flakey bits or rust even) so i think that one was ok


----------



## kc5tpy

smokerpaul said:


> hi danny
> 
> i didn't think about chrome being a problem to be honest ,i know about the dangers of galvanized metal but people over rate fume fever when it comes to bbq use the real danger is inhaling fumes when welding with galvanized stuff, i used that shopping basket about a dozen times and it still looked like new when i replaced it with the big one (no flakey bits or rust even) so i think that one was ok


Hello Paul.  Glad you had great results.  You *ASSUMED* it was a good chrome plating AND after using it *several times* it still looked new and didn't flake ( probably  good chrome plating ).  *BUT*  the first time you used it you rolled the dice.  You knew nothing for certain.  My *POINT*  is that I don't know IF the baskets/trolleys are actually chrome plated and the quality of the chrome plating.  *LOOKS*  chrome plated.  I KNOW they are not galvanized.  I well know the effects of galvanized poisoning.  I welded for almost 20 years and I have been ill with a slight case of galvanized poisoning a couple times, not nice.  The qualiy of the galvanize dip will affect the melting temp of the coating. Galvanized is off point.  *DO THEY HAVE A QUALITY CHROME COATING??*   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I bought some "chrome plated" parts for my pickup including a bumper which started to rust within 6-8 months.  I have said my piece on this issue, now I'll shut up, I don't want to be the food safety chicken little.  I hope you can see where I am coming from.

Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul

i fully understand i dont use it anymore my basket is a charcoal grate from a weber and the expanded steel is plain i used stainless wire to stitch it together no issues there


----------

